# grr



## KSL (May 23, 2009)

This soap smells fantastic, looks find after its shrink wrapped, but turned out pretty fugly in my opinion.  It dipped int he middle of my new loaf mold, and it was really hard to cut.  When I chopped it up, i got all these little bits and scrapings.  

i've been making smaller soaps and this is my first log in these new molds.  What's your secret to the perfect bar?


----------



## Tabitha (May 23, 2009)

That is really odd. It look like old bars of soap that have set unrwapped.A few questions to help you get to the bottom of this.:

1) Where did you get the base?
2) How long have you had the base?
3) Was you base stored in an airtight container?


4) When did you make the soap bar?
5) Did you wrap the soap bar airtight?
6) How long before making it did you wait before you wrapped it?


----------



## KSL (May 23, 2009)

I made them two days ago.
The soap is stephesons and I've had it for a few months.  I cut them up into chunks and put them in zippys but before that I had the block wrapped in plastic and they did get some air.  Hmm - now that u mention it that makes sense.  Can I save it? I wonder if I can add some glycerine to it?  Would that help?  Or is it gone?

These bars were made - then they sat.  I didn't like the size so I left it out about a week.  Then remelted and added more, remolded.  Then let it sit overnight and cut the next day - then into shrink wrap.  Fineally got my heat sealer yesterday!  Yay!


----------



## Tabitha (May 23, 2009)

It does not sound like you did anything wrong.

Maybe try misting them w/ rubbing alcohol & rubbing the dry parts w/ a soft rag while it's wet/moist. That may buff off the dry areas for you.

Sometimes if you over cook M&P it can get dry or brittle. Each time you cook it, it losses moisture.

If it's already too dry, remelting it will make it dryer.  There are a couple M&P soapers on the forum that dd water to their M&P. I have never done that, but I wonder if that might rehydrate them.

You could always chunk them up, drop the hunks into a mold & pour fresh soap base of a diff color over it.


----------



## studioalamode (May 23, 2009)

I have never made a loaf soap, but I have had good luck with texture by adding equal parts of water and oil, up to 2 T per 1/2 cup melted soap.   After the soap is completely melted, put the additives in.  I whip briskly with a whisk... if needed, I remove bubbles with alcohol.   I have used olive oil, and I have used sunflower oil.  The chocolate soaps I made have a nice luster, and I used sunflower for them.  I am not experienced, so I don't know if this will help you or not, but I do like the look.  (The oil will take away some of the lathering, but I have tried adding sugar and it does seem to help, although I haven't exactly figured out how much to add consistently.)


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

If it is any consolation , I love the color of your soap.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 24, 2009)

I didn't know that MP had to be kept in an airtight container.


----------



## KSL (May 24, 2009)

Ill give away the strawberry soaps.  I've already melted it two times so I don't want to do it again.  I just redid another loaf and added a little olive oil so let's see how that turns out when its hardened.

Hey tabitha- have you started on that 22lbs you had yet??

Thanks for all the advice everyone!!


----------



## Tabitha (May 24, 2009)

> I didn't know that MP had to be kept in an airtight container.



It shrivels terribly.


----------



## Tabitha (May 24, 2009)

> Hey tabitha- have you started on that 22lbs you had yet??



LOL! I remelted about 1/2 of it & made rectangle bars w/ louffa embeds & some soapsicles.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 24, 2009)

Makes perfect sense now that I think about it.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 25, 2009)

ohhhh I love the colour it's very striking. I had a problem with the loaves dipping in the middle, it added to the desighn I think but I did read that the soap will do this if it is melted at too higher temperature and poured into the mould. That being said I still melt at the same temp but ever since then i've been  letting the mix cool and pouring without any dipping repeats.
 Someone more experienced may be able to step in here but as far as I understand, water can be added if you remelt the mix, i havn't done so yet and sometimes I melt up to 3 times without any problems.
 If you don't like the look of them you could always chop them up and put them into a clear batch, just a thought


----------



## KSL (May 25, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > Hey tabitha- have you started on that 22lbs you had yet??
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I remelted about 1/2 of it & made rectangle bars w/ louffa embeds & some soapsicles.



mmmmm....
well, its a start yeah? LOL

I did add some clear MP to the strawberry.
I have the new loaf sitting on the counter at home so I'll check it out after work tonight and see if it cuts up nicely.


----------



## ibariaSoap (May 27, 2009)

it looks pretty retro like that! And I do agree with the previous commentor, the color is really nice!


----------



## KSL (May 27, 2009)

Thank you!

Yeah I guess it does have a retro feel to it.

I cut up the other bar last night & was pretty much the same thing, even with the extra olive oil added.  It was a bit better.  But really hard to cut through.

I've got a brand new box of base at home so I'm going to break into that and see  how that works.  If its alot better than these two batches, I'm going to have to get new MP.  I'll make embeds and stuff with this dried up stuff instead.

You should see the color of the soap I cut last night.. its so pretty! IMHO.... hehe.. 

Too bad I can't bloody well find the bottle of colorant now!!!! ARGGGG
I think my dog ate it.

Its the same color as these, but I made rectanglular bars.... these are feetsie shaped.. but same color.


----------



## KSL (May 27, 2009)

here the pic....


----------

